# Marriage info from the Experts needed



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I and my fiancée are getting married at the end of this year.
In the meantime, my fiancée's current TR permit is going to expire.
We have applied for the renewal (before April 2014), but suspect that DHA will take more than 6 months to approve as her original permit took 10 months.

Does this pose a risk, ie: To marry a foreigner, We need to get DHA approval that they are legal and are residing legally. Is the Marriage officer going to get DHA approval, or will they be issues due to old visa expired and no new visa approved yet???


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

My professional opinion is that you will be fine. You are not changing status (both visas - not called permits any longer - are Relative's Visas).


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you very much LegalMan for your reply!

According to my understanding, in order to get married in SA to foreigner, a Marriage officer will need to confirm the legal status of said foreigner, by supplying DHA with a copy of the visa. 
If the current visa expires before the new visa is approved, and we get married in this interim period, all we have is receipt of application for visa renewal.
Can we still go ahead and marry , by supplying DHA with the receipt of application, even if we do not have a valid visa in the passport?

Sorry if the question is complicated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As long as the application has been submitted, then s/he may legally be in the country pending the outcome – section 10(8) of Immigration Act. They shouldn’t have any problems.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, so we will go ahead with our plan.

Thank you very much again LegalMan!!


----------

